# [H]Rohan - Malifaux [W] Viktoria Sword Mistress



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the Rohan Renegade Steamfitter mini for Malifaux Outcasts, he is built and lightly primed black. Looking to trade for a Viktoria Sword Mistress, preferably unbuilt. Also have some 40k SM and CSM bits and odds/ends. 

Thanks
Cheers


----------

